# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Βλάβη συντήρησης ψυγείου

## Tzimpap

Καλημέρα σας
Ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας έχω ένα ψυγείο Bosch intelligent frost free 44 το οποίο το είχα στην Αθήνα και δούλευε κανονικά μετά από μετακόμιση που έκανα στο χωριό το έβαλα στη πρίζα και δουλεύει η κατάψυξη και όχι η συντήρηση θα ήθελα αν γνωρίζει κάποιος τι πρέπει να κάνω 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Panoss

Απ' όσο ξέρω τα ψυγεία πρέπει να μεταφέρονται όρθια.
Μετά τη μεταφορά τους, πρέπει να παραμένουν εκτός λειτουργίας για μερικές ώρες (π.χ 3) ή ακόμα και μια μέρα, για να 'καθίσουν' τα υγρά τους.

----------


## Tzimpap

Μετά τη μεταφορά το άφησα έκτος λειτουργείας όρθιο για αρκετό διάστημα όταν το έβαλα στο ρεύμα έχει λίγο ψύξη αλλα  όχι καλή σε όποιο βαθμό και αν το βάλο

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Αν ειναι no frost λογικα θα εχει χαλασει ο ανεμηστηρας και λογικα θα εχει πεσει η αποδοση και στην καταψηξη.

----------


## Tzimpap

Είναι no frost,επειδή το έχω άδειο έκανα ένα  test έβαλα ένα ποτήρι με νερό στην κατάψυξη και σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα  το είχε κάνει πάγο,,η συντήρηση δεν έχει αρκετή ψύξη

----------


## tipos

Βαλε ενα θερμομετρο στη μεση του θαλαμου και παρε την ενδειξη το πρωι.Το ψυγειο σε τι ρηθμησεις το εχεις βαλει?

----------


## Tzimpap

-20 την κατάψυξη και +4 τη συντηρηση

----------


## tipos

> -20 την κατάψυξη και +4 τη συντηρηση


Το θερμομετρο τι εδειδε?

----------


## Tzimpap

Ειμαι σε χωριό και δεν έχω βρει ακόμα θερμόμετρο θα βρω πιστεύω κάπου και θα ενημερώσω
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Tzimpap

Στη κατάψυξη έδειξε το θερμόμετρο -15 και στη συντήρηση έδειξε +16 εγώ το εχω βάλει -20 και + 4

----------


## tipos

Κακα μαντατα ειναι αυτα :Sad: .Πιθανοτητες για τετοιου ειδους βλαβη ειναι οι εξης.
1-παγος στο evaporator της καταψυξης με αποτελεσμα να μην περναει ο αερας απο μεσα,οποτε για αρχη πρεπει να γινει μια 48ωρη αποψυξη με τις πορτες ανοιχτες και μετα ξαναδοκιμαζεις.Αν δουλεψει καλα  εχει καλως,αν το ξαναπαθει συντομα υπαρχει βλαβη στο συστημα αποψυξης.
2-Δεν δουλευει ο ανεμηστηρας
3-Εγινε ζημια κατα τη μεταφορα π.χ.σπασιμο-ραγισμα σε καποια σωληνα με αποτελεσμα να εχει χασει μερος της ποσοτητας υγρου
Θα ξεκινουσα απο το 3 και μετα στο 2 και 1

----------


## Tzimpap

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση θα κοιτάξω να βρω κάποιον τεχνικό γιατί άρχισε και κάνει κάτι δυνατούς θορύβους ΤΑΚ λες και κάτι σπάει μέσα στο ψυγείο

----------

